# THE CREATION OF IFISH



## [M]artin (Aug 22, 2010)

*WOLOLOL

IF YOU DON'T GET IT... 

...THEN GET SCHOOLEDhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Creation_of_Adam!*


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

iFish, the member here?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 22, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> iFish, the member here?


Yup


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol anyways you quoted it when I didn't edit for my font


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## [M]artin (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh God. *_Furries_, go home.

I swear if this topic celebrating the arts and culture is moved to the EoF...


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Funny stuff, yo.


----------



## Goli (Aug 22, 2010)

The problem here is that ifish isn't anything like the thing in the green corner.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 22, 2010)

That was hilarious.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 22, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> The problem here is that ifish isn't anything like the thing in the green corner.


It's iFish from an alternate dimension.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 22, 2010)

This was some funny stuff! I actually laughed.



			
				[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Oh God. *_Furries_, go home.


I'm assuming that, technically, we all are at home.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 22, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> This was some funny stuff! I actually laughed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I didn't alienate myself from the *_Furry_ community with that statement.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't want this.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 22, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I don't want this.


What a coincidence, it doesn't want you.

(Just pretend it's not iFish)


----------



## monkat (Aug 22, 2010)

I was hoping for a sex scene involving his parents when they were younger...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 22, 2010)

You know, this would look great on the ceiling of ifish's room. 

[subliminal]doooooo eeeetttttt[/subliminal]


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 22, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> What a coincidence, it doesn't want you.
> 
> (Just pretend it's not iFish)



This makes me happy.
It doesn't want me either.

*quietly cheers*


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2010)

Who wants me? =D

Eh? =D

EH?! =DDD








Anybody...?


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I was hoping for a sex scene involving his parents when they were younger...


OMG that would be against the rules


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Who wants me? =D
> 
> Eh? =D
> 
> ...




Me


----------



## monkat (Aug 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Who wants me? =D
> 
> Eh? =D
> 
> ...



...K. Also, removed your font.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 22, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was a joke dude... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also whos giving life to iFish?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 22, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....
Too serious...


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> I think it was a joke dude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve Jobs.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 22, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I was hoping for a sex scene involving his parents when they were younger...
> Weren't we all.....
> 
> 
> ...


I do...... Not.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kidding


----------



## iFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Hahah. funny stuff martin. i saw this on twitter...

I love it. good work


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 23, 2010)

If you guys thought I was to serious why not post this


Spoiler


----------



## Myke (Aug 23, 2010)

I can feel Michelangelo Rolling in his grave.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 23, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> *I can feel* Michelangelo Rolling in his grave.



I'm sure he wouldn't appreciate that


----------



## Myke (Aug 23, 2010)

sure he would! he was gay, and he dug up corpses. I'm sure he wouldn't mind if I dug his up and felt it up a little bit.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 23, 2010)

ifish is my lover.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 23, 2010)

Eh.


----------



## prowler (Aug 23, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I was hoping for a sex scene involving his parents when they were younger...


edit: oh god, i read this wrong. disregard this post


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 23, 2010)

iTo everyone who's mad because they think this is a shrine to iFish, it's not. I made a character that embodies Apple Fanboys and their stupidity as a whole, then just slapped iFish's name around to troll him, LOL

iFish never gets my trolling correctly, though, and instead he fell in love with this.

iFish, I still am not fond of you (or Steve Jobs), you got me banned from IRC indirectly, UNFORGIVABLE.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 23, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> To everyone who's mad because they think this is a shrine to iFish, it's not. I made a character that embodies Apple Fanboys as a whole then just slapped iFish's name around to troll him, LOL
> 
> iFish never gets my trolling correctly, though, and instead he fell in love with this.
> ...



If you were trolling, you shouldn't have made it look so cool. heh.


----------

